# Any families on here?



## kimberlyj (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I'm Kimberly, 37 year old from USA. My husband has recently received a job opportunity overseas, and we are not sure quite where to start. We have 5 children and are worried that the transition will affect them. I'm looking to talk with other expat families to see how their children settled in overseas, share tips about school options (international schools?) etc. Our kids are Hunter and Madison (14), Olivia (11), Ava (9) and Dylan (5).

Thanks in advance,

Kim.


----------



## jessriley (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi Kimberly. 

My family moved to Australia when our two children were 4 and 1, and we have since had three more. We also have an Olivia (Livi) who is 5. Your Olivia is the same age as our eldest, Amelia (Mia), and your daughter, Ava, and son, Dylan are close to my Isobel (Billie) who is 8, and my Theodore (of course, Teddy), who is Livi's twin brother. (Sorry for the disorder - ours goes Mia (11), Billie (8), Livi & Teddy (5) and Noah (3)) We also have a three year old son called Noah. Our families are quite similar when you look at them!

I'm happy to exchange tips with you, my husband's also been offered a job in the US and also (as of a few days ago) at three or four locations in the UK and Europe. We're not quite sure what to do r.e. kids either. So I'm very happy to discuss this with you if you would like to message me!

All the best,
Jess x


----------



## atoothpick (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi,

Did you end up moving to SA? My family is planning to move there this summer including a 5yo and 3yo. What did you think of the schools there?

A


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

This site is excellent on the legal issues of moving to and remaining in SA, however can I recommend two facebook groups which are excellent for those moving from abroad to SA, these groups are called;
Return to SA and Homeward Bound.


----------



## GI Coastie (Nov 24, 2014)

atoothpick said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you end up moving to SA? My family is planning to move there this summer including a 5yo and 3yo. What did you think of the schools there?
> 
> A


Hi Atoothpick,

I am also from the US and lived in SA for 5 years now. I have two boys, one born in the US the other born in SA. Feel free to PM me with any of your questions and I will help you out.


----------



## atoothpick (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks, GI Coastie. I haven't figured out how to send PM's yet, but I will.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi atoothpick, 

You just need to click on the members name and you will be given an option to private message them.


----------



## atoothpick (Jan 26, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Hi atoothpick,
> 
> You just need to click on the members name and you will be given an option to private message them.


It doesn't give me that option. Maybe because I'm new and haven't posted enough?


----------



## GI Coastie (Nov 24, 2014)

you can email me at jrmckeon(at)Hotmail.com. I still need to post more as well. I'm from Boston, MA, but moved to Joburg area in 2009, now we are living in Durban.


----------



## pawankumar_kssv (Dec 26, 2014)

atoothpick said:


> It doesn't give me that option. Maybe because I'm new and haven't posted enough?


You mostly need to have 5 posts at least before you can PM any one else.


----------

